# Dress for my grand daughter



## Amiya (Mar 9, 2012)

This is the first time I have written any pattern. It has not been tested please let me know if you need more explanation. It took me this long to write it . I am very sorry. I hope this comes thru.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Really cute, thankyou for the pattern.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Really cute, thankyou for the pattern.


Ditto!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

That's really nice. Makes me wish my youngest granddaughter wasn't 20.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is adorable! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I love it and love the colors. Thank you so much for the pattern. I will be sure to try to knit it soon.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

It's just beautiful and I love the colors.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

very cute! I have book marked it for future.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It is very nice.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-239996-2.html#4869339

I thought this is what you said about it.
Feb 21, 14 06:48:29


Amiya said:


> I am sorry I don't have a written pattern. I saw a picture of this dress in white. Most of the time I can copy design without written instructions. . It is very easy to make. .....................


Edit: See that this topic has been moved out of "Main" into User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

i wish my 5yr old gd would wear nice dresses. the plainer the better,like the pillowcase dresses. NOOOOO frills,lace or other adornments. no fancy patterns for knit,crochet, or sewing. if she wakes up on the right side of the bed, you might be able to get a ribbon in her hair. the young fuddyduddy. OH she does like her finger nails painted, each one a different color. :? :?


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

luv it !
:thumbup:


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you for taking the time to write the pattern. Combined with the picture I'm sure we can figure it out. What yarn did you use? DK?


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

It is beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Beautiful, love it!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

That is just too beautiful


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

What a beautiful little dress! And very sweet of you to share! Thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks.


----------



## pbjones80 (Apr 18, 2014)

Beautiful. Wish I knew how to knit.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Very pretty. She should look adorable in this fine piece of work!


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

It's lovely and it does seem quite easy to do!!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

The dress is lovely. I am adding it to my queue for my 3yr-old granddaughter who will love it. Thanks for you work in designing it and publishing and sharing the pattern.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Love the colors and the dress. Thank you for writing the pattern. I know I could never look at a something and just make up a pattern.
I just have a couple of questions- what size needles and what yarn. It looks like sport but not sure about the needle size.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

The little dress is beautiful.


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful little dress. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

This is beautiful. Thanks for all Your hard work.


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm impressed! Good job. Beautiful dress.


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you very much for posting the pattern for your beautiful dress.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

It is a beautiful dress. Good job and thank you for the pattern.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Adorable. You did a fantastic job writing directions and selection perfect yarn for this beautiful dress. Thanks for sharing photo and information. Keep up the good work.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

So cute, thanks for sharing


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Absolutely adorable dress! How sweet of you to share with others!


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

This is a beautiful dress.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Very cute dress. Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

Absolutely adorable dress! How sweet of you to share do you have a gauge or what size needles did you use and what kind of yarn thanks


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you! I have a 4-yr old beautiful granddaughter (small for her age) that I am going to try to make this for!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

nice dress.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you for posting this pattern! LOve the style and also your ladybug accents. Very pretty!!- you do a great job of designing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

What a lovely pattern! I don't think there's anything I enjoy knitting more than a little girl's dress!


----------



## Jocon (Apr 23, 2014)

That is absolutely gorgeous! Thank you for taking the time to write the pattern.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Amiya, I have a question. In the pattern, after "you have reduced 5 stitches, it says "repeat last row next 9 rows. Are you meaning to repeat that last row 9 more times?


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

Really cute dress! Love the texture!


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you for sharing! What a nice pattern! I just wish I had a little girl to knit for! Your dress is lovely and your colour choice is beautiful!


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Do you have the pattern in a text format so we can edit if needed??? You can upload a text or Word file just like you did the photo files.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

So nice of you. I love it!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Darling dress. Thanks for sharing the dress and the pattern.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

This is adorable! Thanks so much for the pattern.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Very nice-I really like the colours.


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

This is so adorable. Thanks so much for sharing your pattern!


----------



## barbara perpoli (Feb 7, 2013)

That is just beautiful!!! I love your colors and shows you have beautiful taste! :thumbup:


----------



## Chatty55 (Mar 2, 2014)

love your work I know your so proud


----------



## emerald60 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your pattern, your dress is beautiful!


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you so much for the pattern, it is such a beautiful little dress!


----------



## nitarose104 (Feb 10, 2014)

This is so darned cute! I just got some pink yarn for our grand daughter and think I will make this up. You did a wonderful job. The directions copied and pasted right to my word processing document. Thanks so much.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I love this little dress... 
Does anyone know how to enlarge the print in the pattern. I tried, but can't get it any bigger. I cannot read the pattern here as the print is way too small. Thanks anyone for any help.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for taking the time to write this out for those of us who want to make this cute little dress. By the way I love the colors you made yours in.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

What a darling dress and I love the color combo.


----------



## nancyknitter (Apr 28, 2012)

Darling dress. Thank you. Will make it after I complete the two I'm working on now. One for a 2yo, the other for a 1month old. I used the same pattern for both which can be found on www.joann.com/baby-sport-cozyposie-dress/5243861P6.html.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

That's such a pretty dress. You are so very clever to be able to knit like that and then write the pattern. All credit to you.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

That adorable; I love the stitch on the sleeves. 
TY for sharing the pattern, just not sure how to print that out.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

It is a pretty dress and thank you for writing it down. What needle size did you use?


----------



## fruway (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern. What wt. yarn did you use, approx. how much yardage? What size needle did you use, straight, circular? Thanks.


----------



## nitarose104 (Feb 10, 2014)

If you right click on the pattern, one of the options is "copy image". Choose that, then paste it into a word processing document. That way it is large enough to read. Hope this helps.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Thank you for this useful and clear tip.


nitarose104 said:


> If you right click on the pattern, one of the options is "copy image". Choose that, then paste it into a word processing document. That way it is large enough to read. Hope this helps.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Won't work for me. :-(


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> I love this little dress...
> Does anyone know how to enlarge the print in the pattern. I tried, but can't get it any bigger. I cannot read the pattern here as the print is way too small. Thanks anyone for any help.


go to an UPS store or a STAPLES(office supplies)they have the printers just for that. it will cost some $$ ??? hope it works out :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Amiya (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes. Sorry for the confusion. Please repeat the row 9 times.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Really cute, thankyou for the pattern.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## astridJ (Mar 7, 2012)

What a lovely dress, you did a beautiful job. I would like to try it, but I am unsure of what kind of yarn to use and what size needles. Did I miss that?

Astrid


----------



## astridJ (Mar 7, 2012)

You can enlarge the print by holding down the Control key and pressing the plus key.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful pattern! Thank you!


----------

